# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  2-Point Mandolins?

## Ed Goist

I'm trying to put together a list of producers currently making two point mandolins (f hole and/or oval hole).  My focus in on the 'up to $2K' range, but please feel free to respond with producers in all price ranges.

So far I've found 2-Pointers from: Rigel, Pomeroy, Nugget, Morris, Cohen & Eastman. Who am I missing?

Also, anyone out there play a 2-Pointer (F or Oval hole) that they love?

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Randy Wood, BRW, Phoenix, Clark, Campanella, Ludewig...

----------


## Jim Garber

Old Wave and Lawrence Smart -- I am sure I (or others) can come up with a few more.

----------


## Carleton Page

Kimble

----------


## JEStanek

Some of those listed can't be had for $2K.  I love my Labraid but it's a bit above the cut off.  I have an Eastman 2 point with F-holes that is a joy to play, very well set up by The Mandolin Store.  Anaside, the 2 pointers aren't in production anymore, I believe.

Jamie

Ps I see you wanted all price ranges.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Used Weber Bighorns (f-hole or oval hole) can be got for around $2500.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Brian Dean, Gypsy's Mandolins, Carver Mandolins, Bulldog... most small builders will custom-build a 2 point

----------


## Jim Garber

OP says:



> My focus in on the 'up to $2K' range, but please feel free to respond with producers in all price ranges.

----------


## JFDilmando

Bob Altman has made several 2 pts... I have one.  and NOT for sale.... great instrument

----------


## Big Joe

We have one started and hope to get it completed in the reasonable future.  I think it will be pretty cool.  If it turns out like we expect, we may make a batch of them.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks for all of the replies...*Man, look at some of these beauties!*

*Pomeroy*


*Clark*


*BRW*


*Old Wave*


*Ohhh..These mandolins are SO BEAUTIFUL!* 

_...Exactly why did I start this thread?...No good can come from this!_  :Wink: 

In all seriousness...Please keep the suggestions and testimonials coming!

----------


## John Adrihan

> I'm trying to put together a list of producers currently making two point mandolins (f hole and/or oval hole).  *My focus in on the 'up to $2K' range, but please feel free to respond with producers in all price ranges*.
> 
> So far I've found 2-Pointers from: Rigel, Pomeroy, Nugget, Morris, Cohen & Eastman. Who am I missing?
> 
> Also, anyone out there play a 2-Pointer (F or Oval hole) that they love?


Shawnee Creek

----------


## sgarrity

Heiden has made one or two.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Shawnee Creek


Hi John:
Thank you for the suggestion. I just visited the Shawnee Creek website and I'm both impressed and intrigued. I really admire the small, independent domestic builders who are focusing on value, and are creating handmade instruments that are affordable to the entry and intermediate hobbyist.

And the Shawnee Creek two-Points look pretty SWEET!


Do you own a Shawnee Creek mandolin? If so, please tell us about it.

----------


## Jim Garber

One of my favorite mandolins in the universe (owned by a local player) is a Monteleone Baby Grand. I don't know if John makes them anymore but it is a sweet one. I know, not under $2000.

----------


## Khmando

I LOVE the 2 point that Austin Clark built for me! It was worth every penny and then some!

----------


## MANNDOLINS

I'll throw one in the ring.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I love Ted's Clark 2-point...it's an amazing instrument.

However, my first choice is Dale Ludewig (and yes, not less that $2000). But not significantly more, either.



Mine is the green one.

Larry

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Gibson A-5,Gibson EM-200 electric..Both 2 points as well.

----------


## swinginmandolins

I enjoy both my Holst 2 pointers. Steve sells them for $2300

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

These are amongst the most beautiful instrument designs i've come across,made by A.Lawrence Smart,
                         Ivan

----------


## JFDilmando

I do have a 2 point that was built by Chris Standing that I might let go for 2k or a bit less....  It had a GREAT sound as lots of us in the cafe know Chirs is Capable of.  He does know sound and how to get it out of some wood....

JohnD

----------


## SternART

> These are amongst the most beautiful instrument designs i've come across,made by A.Lawrence Smart,
>                          Ivan


Thanks Ivan....I designed those two and I also had Lawrence Smart build an oval 2 point I designed a few years earlier.  Lawrence is a fabulous luthier to collaborate with. This oval hole started out with a Gilchrist tailpiece that I found without the engraving.  I later replaced that (first photo) with a floating wooden tailpiece made by Neil Dean.  They are also used on the mando / dola pair that Ivan has mentioned above.  (BTW I still have that Gil tailpiece if anyone is looking for one w/o Gilchrist on it)

----------


## SternART

And here is a Monteleone Baby Grand......in this case a Dola!

----------


## Amandalyn

I have a Randy Wood 2 PT, and love it. Strong mandolin! I prefer the 2 pts. over  F-styles because they are easier to hold without that bottom point sticking in your leg.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I like my Gary Nava 2-point.

----------


## MandoNicity

Keep posting pictures!  Love it!  When my scroll envy left me my desires landed on two-pointers, just love the looks.

JR

----------


## adizz

Jason Harshbarger of highland strings makes a realy cool 2 point mandolin here is a review of his first 2 point http://jazzmando.com/highland_strings_orpheus.shtml  I know he has one right now that would be close to your $2000 price point his websight is www.highlandstrings.
 And for a more traditional design I'll second the Kimble, I think his 2 point design is the cleanest out there. They aren't in your price point but they are incredibly nice http://www.facebook.com/kimblemandolins

----------


## DerTiefster

I'd have to say that of the two-point mandolins I've seen (and I mean photos, in general) one which hasn't been mentioned comes to mind on which some might count points differently than I.  The old Kay asymmetric form may have come from a Lyon & Healey or other predecessor, and it has been followed, either deliberately or not, by the Breedlove KO/KF mandolins and by ta-da....

Allan Beardsell --  http://www.beardsellguitars.com/mandolin/mandolin.html

I think the photos of these are some of the coolest I've seen, and the way he shapes them makes them really have two very sharp points and the detailing seems superb.  I would like to hear some sound clips from them, but I didn't find any on his web site.  Note that is "didn't" which is not to say they aren't there.  I just didn't find any.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Arthur - Yes,i did know that.I saw those photos.quite a while back & they are truly beautiful instruments,as indeed are Lawrence's
other mandolins,
                     Ivan :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Capt. E

> Used Weber Bighorns (f-hole or oval hole) can be got for around $2500.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


I love my Big Horn. Never played one of the oval hole versions, but the ff hole model is loud, rich sounding, and a joy to play...good luck finding any used ones at all.

----------


## Pete Heady

I am looking forward to taking possesion of these Mowry 2 pointers early in the new year. One is an asymetrical 2 point madolin one a symmetrical dola.
Pete

----------


## bgjunkie

I didn't see where anyone had mentioned Ken Ratcliff - Silver Angel mandolins.

----------


## Ed Goist

*Oh Man, You guys are killing me with these magnificent pictures!*

*WARNING: Starting a thread like this can turn a mild interest into full blown 2PMAS (2 Point Mandolin Acquisition Syndrome)!*

Oh, and two more things...




> Jason Harshbarger of highland strings makes a realy cool 2 point mandolin here is a review of his first 2 point http://jazzmando.com/highland_strings_orpheus.shtml...snip...


1. Jason Harshbarger's _Orpheus_ may be the coolest thing I have ever seen...






> I didn't see where anyone had mentioned Ken Ratcliff - Silver Angel mandolins.


2. And Ken Ratcliff's 2 Points are stunning...
Check this baby out!

Again, (and in all seriousness), please keep the recommendations coming. This is awesome!

----------


## Mike Scott

As you are an avid Morris fan, I saw this in the classifieds-nfi on my part.  Plus I had a Bulldog 2 Pt. It had great tone (2008 #30).

http://www.mandolincafe.com/cgi-bin/...lassifieds.cgi
Bulldog-instruments. com

----------


## Ed Goist

> As you are an avid Morris fan, I saw this in the classifieds-nfi on my part.  Plus I had a Bulldog 2 Pt. It had great tone (2008 #30)....snip...


Hi Mike:

Thanks for the reply...You are right, I am an avid fan of Sonny Morris' mandolins. He is on my shortlist, and since his 2 Points are about $1200 new, if I go with Sonny I'd go with a new, custom build (to be able to pick the woods, the bracing, the finish, etc).

Also, although I am sure the Bulldog 2-Points have great tone, I'm not sold on the odd peghead shape:



Is this peghead shape standard for his 2-Points?

----------


## Ed Goist

If I do end-up getting a 2-Point it will be a blacktop.
Imagine my feeling of serendipity when I saw this thread! 
$3,200 is a bit out of my depth...But I bet this baby sings!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> If I do end-up getting a 2-Point it will be a blacktop.
> Imagine my feeling of serendipity when I saw this thread! 
> $3,200 is a bit out of my depth...But I bet this baby sings!


Oh man, that is a stunner!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Gypsy custom...

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Check out the D´Angelico mandolin on Tone Poems II. There you´ve got yourself a two pointer.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Is it considered rude to submit one's own builds?



Thanks,

Magnus

----------


## Brent Hutto

Magnus,

That mandolin would be in good taste in any context. What a nice piece of work! Very modern looking shape and detailing but I especially like the color and lustre of the finish. 

What sort of tone and response are you shooting for with that model?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Is it considered rude to submit one's own builds?
> Thanks,
> Magnus


Rude? No. Stunning? YES!  :Grin: 
I could not find much information about your mandolins on-line. Do you have a website?
Also, do you have a larger version of your avatar pic you could post to this thread? (Looks like there is lots of cool stuff to be seen there!)
Thanks much;
Ed

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Chris Standridge (Carver Mandolins)

----------


## Ed Goist

Well, after all of the great replies here, and some research on my own, I've come up with my short list of five potential builders. 

I've settled on a price range of *$1,000* (my current mandolins are all right in this range, and I don't want to take a step back) to *$2,200* (about the most I can justify spending on a mandolin based on my still novice playing skills. Plus, this is just about my _marital discord threshold_ as best I can figure :Wink:  ).

Well, here they are (in no particular order)...*And they are all beauties!*

Row 1 - *Mann Manndolins & Bulldog Mandolins:*
 

Row 2 - *Holst Mandolins & Carver Mandolins*
 

Row 3 - *Howard Morris Mandolins*


I may add more builders to the short list as e-mail replies come in. 
*Any and all comments about the short list are welcome!*

----------


## Eliot Greenspan

you can sometimes find a used Phoenix on the upper edge of that price range, and they are dang fine mandos...

----------


## rmartinez

This video of the Mann 2 point sounds pretty great to my ear.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab3QkJQYfgc
Now ya'll have got me thinking.  I wonder if these can be made with a pick up in the style of the Jazz Phoenix?  Hmmm...

----------


## Narayan Kersak

I'm a big fan of Andrew Mowry's work.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Well, after all of the great replies here, and some research on my own, I've come up with my short list of five potential builders. 
> 
> I've settled on a price range of *$1,000* (my current mandolins are all right in this range, and I don't want to take a step back) to *$2,200* (about the most I can justify spending on a mandolin based on my still novice playing skills. Plus, this is just about my _marital discord threshold_ as best I can figure ).
> 
> Well, here they are (in no particular order)...*And they are all beauties!*
> 
> Row 1 - *Mann Manndolins & Bulldog Mandolins:*
>  
> 
> ...


I really like the look of that Holst, plus any audio/video clips I've heard of them have been pretty awesome too!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## swinginmandolins

If you are wanting a one of a kind you really can't wrong with Steve Holst. You can choose anything you want without upcharge with the exception of tuners and other hardware. Steve is great to work with as well. He will also voice it for you and your style. He creates each instrument for the person ordering. I bought the one you posted the pic of almost 4 years ago premade, and the asymmetrical was completed as a custom order in June of  this year, and he nailed the tone I asked him for. There are videos of both on my YouTube channel(linked in my signature).

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Thank you for the kind comments. I don't have a web site for my instruments at the moment. I keep saying I'll put one up as soon as I have an instrument that's complete and unsold, but that hasn't happened yet. A nice problem to have, I guess. 

My goal sound wise is somewhere fairly close to your typical F, with a little bit more warmth and roundness of sound. Every mandolin I've built up unto the above pictured has been a prototype to some extent, but I feel like I have dialed it in with this one, #8. 

Thank you,

Magnus

----------


## jasonharsh

This is a great thread full of cool mandolins. I haven't had the privilege of playing one of Steven Holst's mandolins, but I think his aesthetics and design are uniquely magnificent! If I could afford to buy a handmade mandolin :Wink:  I'd get one of his. With an honorable mention for Alan Beardsell.

Thanks to you guys who liked for the Orpheus. Here are a couple pictures of a blonde one and a burgundy burst I've been using as a demo. I hope I did this right I'm not a regular poster.

Jason Harshbarger
www.highlandstrings.com

----------


## Bill Snyder

Jason I don't see a price list on your site. Does your Orpheus fall in the price range being discussed?

----------


## jasonharsh

It's just a little outside starting at 2400, but the demo model is well under two.

----------


## Ed Goist

Okay, here's the thing: *I'm getting incredibly rapid, thorough, and customer-oriented replies from ALL of the builders I've contacted!*

This will make the final decision on choosing a builder even harder than I expected. However, this experience has also strongly validated and reinforced my decision to work with a small, independent builder…*These guys are the best!*

I have heard many folks lamenting that Americans can't build anything anymore. 
*Ha!* - Those people should get to know these great builders.

I'm still not sure whom I'm going to work with, but whoever it is, I'll be honored and proud to own one of their mandolins!

_…More to come_

----------


## Ed Goist

*2-Point Peghead vs. F-Style Scroll Peghead?*

I'm aware this is going to be a matter of taste and personal preference, but I'd like to hear your opinions about this...

Many builders have a distinct peghead shape for their 2-Point mandolins. The 2-Point pegheads are often fan shaped, and are different from the peghead shape that the builder uses on either their A-style mandolins, or their F-Style mandolins. Hence, the builder may often have three distinct peghead shapes.

However, many builders will, as an option, place their classic F-style scroll peghead on one of their 2-Point mandolins if the customer requests this.

Which option do you think is preferable on a 2-Point mandolin…The builder's standard 2-Point peghead, or their F-style Scroll peghead? If you were commissioning a 2-Point mandolin build and were faced with this option what would you decide?

----------


## Brent Hutto

Never say never but I would not consider buying a mandolin with the typical over-the-top Florentine headstock that seems customary on F-style mandolins. That look is something I don't like and that putting much dead weight in the headstock is silly.

----------


## DerTiefster

The typical F-peghead can very easily be damaged.  I'd likely go for a less vulnerable design, given the option. The first BG-440 I bought came with a broken and re-glued peghead scroll.  The one I now have is intact, at least for now.

----------


## Jill McAuley

If I was commisioning a two point I'd want a slimmer profile peghead, snakehead style - I always think it looks a bit odd when a florentine peghead is mated to a non f-style mando, but hey, that's just me...

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## swinginmandolins

My 2 point has a wider headstock and my asymmetrical has a slimmer profile. I prefer the balance of the slimmer profile. The wider headstock looks nice though.

----------


## Amandalyn

I think the traditional F style scroll HS design seems misplaced on anything but an F scroll body. I like seeing innovative HS designs on other mandolin styles.

----------


## JEStanek

Violin style like the L&H Style A or snake heady.  I don't like the F style headstock much... even on F Styles.

Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

Brent, Michael, Jill, Teri, & Jamie: In general, I very much agree with you folks that an F-Style peghead should only be found on an F-style mandolin...
However, while considering this choice, I keep thinking about good ole Jethro Burns, and his _'A-5 two-point Florentine'_!



*Definitely an iconic mandolin!*

----------


## DerTiefster

Well, whaddya know?  Ed, here's a BG-440.  I didn't have a full-sweep shot, so here she is in two pieces.  A little more sun-tanned than Jethro's and a bit more "made in Japan," but still sweet and pretty.

----------


## mtucker

This one would work for me.  :Grin:

----------


## Ed Goist

Well, now I've muddied the waters by asking the builders if they can *add a third point*! 
Why? you ask...During my research I came across this beauty, and I REALLY like the design:

----------


## Jim Garber

I would imagine that Ben has the jig set up for that one already. It may cost you a premium to have other builders add that little point, since they would have to set up a different form. Best to ask, of course. I also like that little flourish. It reminds me of the Rigel Q95. I know ... not a two point.

----------


## DerTiefster

Having that third point as a leg anchor reduces the wobbliness of holding the instrument.  Might be a good thing if it's located correctly.  I've heard some folks say that they've played mandolins with the third point mis-located (for them) so it doesn't provide stability on their legs when playing from a sitting position.  Just pointing out that there are practical considerations involved here, not merely aesthetic issues.

----------


## Brent Hutto

Yeah, I would definitely want to play one with a point in that position before committing to it. It could just as easily turn into a spike depending on how you hold the instrument. 

Actually, I keep my strap so short than even when sitting in one of my short-ish guitar chairs the mandolin is still well above my lap. So it probably wouldn't come into play at all for me. But if it were close-but-not-quite-right that would be a real pain.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Steve built my asymmetrical with the 3rd point http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...metrical+point
If you play sitting it helps to keep it positioned. I like the look of it as well. For me it was an easy decision because it made it look different from my first 2 point.

----------


## pickloser

I like this two point.  The peghead's a little different too.

----------


## Tokyopuffer

Guys and gals,

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is a 2 point mandolin?

Thanks,
Don

----------


## DerTiefster

> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is a 2 point mandolin?


Just a body design issue, aesthetics of shape without acoustic input (in my humble opinion).  The classic Gibson A-style mandolin is a teardrop shape, round at the tailstock and gradually narrowing as it smoothly attaches to the neck.  Imagine Garber's picture in post #67 above with the lower right hand sharp "point" filed off.  That's the classic A style shape.  The two-point mandolins shown in this thread take a detour en route to the neck and place "points" or sharp corners in the body, like needles on a cactus (although some might object that cactus needles aren't as pleasing to the eye as points on a mandolin).

Look at any of the images above, and you'll see some deviations from smooth curves between tailstock and neck.

----------


## JGWoods

My two favorites- now gone but not forgotten.

----------


## Roger Renfro

This is my Phoenix standard.  They can be had used in the $2K range.



They're great all around mandolins.

----------


## Roger Renfro

Why did my photo not show up?  I thought I knew how to make it happen.  Someone enlighten me, please.

----------


## Roger Renfro

Actually, I'm going to try again.  My avatar is, also, a pic of this mandolin.

----------


## mando.player

Someone asked if a Mann could be built like a Pheonix Jazz model. Here's a pic from the Mann site.

----------


## Don Grieser

My favorite 2 point is the Campanella Dué. Violin style overhanging plates, violin finish, bare neck like a violin. Here's what it sounds like and you can see the beautiful headstock too. I know it's out of your price range, but I thought you'd like to see and hear it.



It's also the mandolin in the Sons link below.

----------


## Ed Goist

> My favorite 2 point is the Campanella Dué. Violin style overhanging plates, violin finish, bare neck like a violin. Here's what it sounds like and you can see the beautiful headstock too. I know it's out of your price range, but I thought you'd like to see and hear it.
> ...snipped video...
> It's also the mandolin in the Sons link below.


Wow Don...*Simply fantastic!* What a wonderful sounding mandolin - Sounds worth every penny of $4500.
Also, this is probably the best sound quality video I have seen featuring a mandolin.
Oh, and your playing is top notch also.
Wonderful stuff in all respects. Thanks so much for posting!

----------


## Bill Snyder

> My two favorites- now gone but not forgotten.


That Rigel is still available. They have been back in production for quite a while. From looking at the website I think they work more like a small shop and build to order instead of building stock for music stores.
Oh by way that R100 mandolin you like is $3795. You can see them HERE.

----------


## 1NewPicker

I love my Eastman 805D, but I don't think they are in production anymore

----------


## Jack Roberts

2 points.

----------


## Don Grieser

Ed, I didn't do anything special to record it. It's just my Zoom H2 used as a USB mic right into iMovie. I hope you'll share some pix of your new 2 pointer when you get it.

----------


## Dobe

an F-Style peghead should only be found on an F-style mandolin...?????
However, while considering this choice, I keep thinking about good ole Jethro Burns, and his 'A-5 two-point Florentine.

It had to be done, some shodddy workmanship or materials from the first builder, so it finally got a new lease on life.
Am I mistaken in calling Jethro's an A-4 ?  Anyway, wonder what he'd think of this:

----------


## Ed Goist

> an F-Style peghead should only be found on an F-style mandolin...?????
> However, while considering this choice, I keep thinking about good ole Jethro Burns, and his 'A-5 two-point Florentine.
> 
> It had to be done, some shodddy workmanship or materials from the first builder, so it finally got a new lease on life.
> *Am I mistaken in calling Jethro's an A-4 ? * 
> ...snipped video...


Hi Dobe:
That mandolin sure is a beauty! Sounds great too - Talk about _'woody'_! Really nice video and playing also.
I, too, am confused about why Gibson called the Jethro Burns model an A5 (though it had an oval soundhole). Maybe it's because of the headstock? I'm sure one of the several Gibson experts on the Cafe could tell us.
BTW, here is a really nice article about the 1959 Jethro Burns A5.

----------


## Ed Goist

Well, here's an update...
Based on great feedback from this thread, and replies I've received from a few more builders, I've decided to adjust the upper range of my budget to $2400, and to add two more builders to my short-list.

Hence, here is my now finalized (  :Disbelief:  ?) short-list of seven fine, potential builders for my blacktop, 2-Point mandolin build project.

Notes: 
-I'm listing the builders in no particular order. 
-I've included a new pic for Carver (an example of one of their blacktop mandolins).
-I've included pics for the two builders I've added to the short-list (Pomeroy & Highland Strings).
-I REALLY like the color scheme on the Pomeroy (blacktop on natural or blond). I'm thinking of going with either this scheme or blacktop on sunburst for the build (whomever I choose).

** Mann Manndolins 
* Bulldog Mandolins
* Holst Mandolins 
* Howard Morris Mandolins
* Carver Mandolins* (here's a pic of one of Chris' blacktop 2-Points)


** Pomeroy Mandolins*


** Highland Strings 'The Orpheus'*


Now for the hard part..._Narrowing the choice down to just one!_
*Please feel free to continue to provide comments/observations regarding any of these seven builders.*

----------


## Jill McAuley

For me it would be between these three: Pomeroy, Mann, Holst. I've had a Pomeroy mandolin meself and Don Paine is a lovely guy to deal with. I think the Mann acoustic mandolins look lovely and seem to remember seeing a video clip of one that sounded great as well. Same for the Holsts, look and sound lovely in my opinion so I don't think you'd go far wrong with any of those!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## JEStanek

Ed, I just played this one by Australian Builder Graham McDonald on Friday night.  Figured Tasmanian Myrtle back, excellent action and a warm voice.  It was very nice indeed.  It's pictured with my LaBraid with the violin headstock.



Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

Jamie: those are two stunning mandolins! I particularly like the figure in the wood on the back of both mandolins. I also really like the violin-style headstock on your mandolin, as well as the clean detail work and classy hardware on both mandolins...Man, lots going on visually with both mandolin to like! Do they have a similar voice? One would think they might with their similar 'visual genome'...

----------


## JEStanek

Ed, While Graham's is more of a traditional arch top/arch backed oval, mine is _almost_ a cylinderback.  Additionally, mine has three virzis inside.  His mandolin had a punchier, warm, clear tone while mine is a bit reverby (almost like a bowl back).  We also have different strings on (he had Phosphor Bronze - I beleive while I have Jazz Mando JM11s on).  I wouldn't characterize either as bluegrass mandolins but, that's really not what I want to play.  I really liked the differences between the two.  The violin headstock and body shape were my desire to get a L&H Style A inspired mandolin with a voice that was dark and warm.  Graham's work is very clean and while the look is a less ornate, the sound is very much there.

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

Hey, Jamie... I also played Graham's 2 point. Very nice and sweet sounding mandolin. I believe that it is for sale. NFI here but I can prob get in touch with him in his travels here in the US,  if anyone is interested. Beautiful wood, too.

----------


## JEStanek

I've had good success reaching him via Cafe PM as we set things up. Thanks for your offer as well.

Jamie

----------


## Jim Garber

He does check his email when he can get to a wifi connection. Of course, PM would be easy for direct contact. I think he may only be here for a few more days so if anyone is interested in that mandolin, let him know.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here's an update...
I have decided to commission a 2-Point blacktop Orpheus mandolin from Jason Harshbarger of Highland Strings.

Although this was a remarkably difficult decision (in a good way - I could have easily gone with any of the builders on my short-list without hesitation!), I have decided to work with Jason on this build based on the following factors (listed pretty much in priority order):

1. I immediately got a very good vibe from Jason. Although this is a very subjective factor, I feel it is also one of the most important.
2. I was able to play one of his Orpheus 2-Point mandolins and it has impressed me in every way possible. Remarkable tone, playability and build quality.
3. Jason's references are impeccable. It seems everyone who has played his instruments just raves about them! 
4. I love the appearance of this mandolin. 



The design is innovative and unconventional, yet Very Classy at the same time. This is a unique and striking instrument. I particularly like the shape of the headstock, the shape of the soundholes, the swoops off of the points, and the attention to detail on the appointments.
In terms of the appearance of my balckface Orpheus, I'm envisioning a color scheme similar to the one Jason used on this Copperhead F5 style mandolin, but with a blacktop:



*It's gonna be so sweet!*

4. Jason is within reasonable driving distance for me (a there & back day-trip). I'll be able to visit his shop at some point during the build to meet him, and also able to pick-up the finished mandolin in person. More importantly, over the course of the mandolin's life, I will be able to take her to Jason for any work that might need to be done (I find this a huge benefit).
5. Jason has not yet built a blacktop Orpheus and I'm frankly excited to be able to own his first!

Finally, I want to acknowledge the quality and professionalism of all of the other builders on my shortlist:
* Mann Manndolins
* Bulldog Mandolins
* Holst Mandolins
* Howard Morris Mandolins
* Carver Mandolins 
* Pomeroy Mandolins
* Girouard Mandolins

It was hard to go wrong with a list like this! If you are considering a custom built mandolin, be sure to check these folks out!

I'll be sure to post updates & pics of my Orpheus as she progresses from project to reality!

Thanks again to everyone!

----------


## Jill McAuley

Looking forward to seeing the "in progress" photos of this one - I love blacktop mandolins!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## MandoNicity

Congrats on your decision.  If it had been me I would have had to fight over a Brian Dean, Steve Holst or Paul Lestock.  Good thing for my sanity that I have no money!   :Wink:   Having the builder close to you is a big plus.  Keep us informed, especially when you make a visit.  Cheers!

JR

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Wow Ed, you jumped into this mando thing head first and at full speed. Like going on vacation and getting the squirts, except its MAS and its not horrible and disgusting. Congrats, I can't wait to see this thing.

----------


## GRW3

Two Point Mandolin - the aesthetic choice between an A model that is too plain and an F model that's just too, too...

Just kidding of course...   :Smile: 

I love my two-point Weber for the way it sounds to me. I like the way it looks too.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Looking forward to seeing the "in progress" photos of this one - I love blacktop mandolins!
> Cheers, Jill


Oh yea!...I'm really looking forward to chronicling this build with a photo album similar to the one of my Morris A4 that I have a link to in my signature!




> Two Point Mandolin - the aesthetic choice between an A model that is too plain and an F model that's just too, too...
> Just kidding of course...  
> I love my two-point Weber for the way it sounds to me. I like the way it looks too.


Actually, I'd say your comment regarding the aesthetic of the 2-Point mandolin is dead on target! Also, congrats on the Weber Bighorn. During my 2-Point research I discovered that this instrument has achieved an almost mythic status. On many occasions, and from many different folks, I heard something similar to the following:
_"...Oh, the Weber Bighorn is THE 2-Pointer...But you'll never find one for sale...Those lucky enough to own one would never part with it..."_




> Wow Ed, you jumped into this mando thing head first and at full speed. Like going on vacation and getting the squirts, except its MAS and its not horrible and disgusting. Congrats, I can't wait to see this thing.


LOL - This is very typical for me..._"In for a dime, in for a dollar"_. Also, now that I'm over 50 I've kinda adopted the philosophy that if you're gonna jump...JUMP! ...Less 'Ready', Less 'Aim', More 'FIRE!'

Finally, I must admit, I find your analogy oddly apt!   :Disbelief:  ...  :Laughing:

----------


## Greenmando

my Eastman 804. I understand they are no longer making 2 points.
I was looking at King Brown mandolins, I think he makes a 2 point.

----------


## Ed Goist

> my Eastman 804. I understand they are no longer making 2 points.
> I was looking at King Brown mandolins, I think he makes a 2 point.
> ...snipped pics...


Nice Eastman 2-Point! I really like the finish & the figure on the back.
FYI - The King Brown website shows only a couple of beautiful F-styles.

----------


## GRW3

Thanks for the kind words about the Weber. It is very nice. It is also very loud. Since I acquired it only one mando has even turned my head and that was Tom Ellis's personal mandlin (which I understand he has sold to someone who was just dying to get it). In the last year and a few since I got it I've had a chance to play several nice mandolins so this is not an idle comment. I've yet to play a Loar Gibson so I have not touched the grail but financially I'm safe from that.

If you read through the Weber site there is a hinted at backstory about the Bighorn that has yet to be related. Fern woods, enlarged cavity, Bruce's signature design... All noted in passing but no concise story.

----------


## Ed Goist

A Lawrence Smart Blackface 2-Point just hit the classifieds (NFI), and it's a real beauty.



It's the first mandolin featured on this page.
I thought those following this thread (especially UK Cafe readers) might like to take a look.

----------


## SHORTY

Does anyone have printed plan diagrams for two point construction?

----------


## Bill Snyder

I purchased this set a few years back from Donsplans.com. They seem to be rebuilding the site now but are still selling plans on ebay.
The two point plan is for sale H E R E .

----------


## Squire

Pavel Sucek

----------


## ninevah

Concert led by Byrone Berline this past summer in Poughkeepsie, NY.
Mandolin player is Michael Sassano playing a Monteleone "Baby Grand" (2-point)




Most the rest of the concert is on Youtube

----------


## Ed Goist

I just saw this over on the RSS News Feed forum. I wanted to make sure everyone interested in this thread knew about it:

Gibson A-5 (1969)

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's an update...
> I have decided to commission a 2-Point blacktop Orpheus mandolin from Jason Harshbarger of Highland Strings.
> ...snip...


Thus it begins...



Here's all the Wood for Orpheus # 047. Clockwise from the far right: Cherry for back (wetted with naphtha to show grain and figure), Bocote for fingerboard (two to choose from: straight grain or swirled grain), Imbuya Burl (also wetted) for headstock veneer, Bocote for binding, Cherry for sides, Cherry for neck, and in the center Engelmann Spruce for soundboard.

More to come...

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

That Kimble 2-pointer in the classifieds (NFI) looks like a dream machine.   

I played one of Will's A's a couple years ago and boy was it a beaut! Both in feel and tone.

Definitely one of those cases where I wish the MAS Piggy Bank was full!  :Crying:

----------


## Ed Goist

> That Kimble 2-pointer in the classifieds (NFI) looks like a dream machine.   
> I played one of Will's A's a couple years ago and boy was it a beaut! Both in feel and tone.
> Definitely one of those cases where I wish the MAS Piggy Bank was full!


Wow, what a beauty! For those who haven't seen it, here's the link: Kimble Two Point (Style J) 2005
As the description says, the patina on the spirit varnish finish is quite striking. Beautiful. (NFI)

----------


## sgarrity

That certainly induces a MAS flare up!

----------


## Lou Giordano

> Thus it begins...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's all the Wood for Orpheus # 047. Clockwise from the far right: Cherry for back (wetted with naphtha to show grain and figure), Bocote for fingerboard (two to choose from: straight grain or swirled grain), Imbuya Burl (also wetted) for headstock veneer, Bocote for binding, Cherry for sides, Cherry for neck, and in the center Engelmann Spruce for soundboard.
> 
> More to come...


WOW Ed. That is quite a recipe.

Best of luck with that one.

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

And one more by Pavel Sucek. Two point electric:

----------


## Jesse Harmon

Currently researching my choices for my first serious mandolin and this was some food for thought.

----------


## JeffD

It is very easy for me to understand an obsession with two pointers. I especially like the assymetrical two pointers.

----------


## Carleton Page

I just recieved Will Kimble's  J style 2 point #180 amout a week and a half ago and it  is a killer!

----------


## Toycona

I just committed to a two point flat back Manndolin from Jonathan Mann. I'll forward pictures as I get them. As it stands right now, it'll have a maple body, spruce top, cocobola neck.

More soooooon!!!

----------


## Ed Goist

> I just committed to a two point flat back Manndolin from Jonathan Mann. I'll forward pictures as I get them. As it stands right now, it'll have a maple body, spruce top, cocobola neck.
> 
> More soooooon!!!


Congratulations! Jon Mann's 2-Pointers are really stunning in appearance, and all of the clips I've heard/seen of them are really impressive (Check out this YouTube clip he made with one of his flat backs!). Have you decided on a finish/color? Do keep us posted!

----------


## Chip Booth

Here are a couple more by Lawrence Smart.  He has one underway in his current batch, can't wait to see it come together as I am a big fan of the two point.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

> I just recieved Will Kimble's  J style 2 point #180 amout a week and a half ago and it  is a killer!



Congrats!  I have a Kimble A--#159.  Will's two-point design is stellar.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here are a couple more by Lawrence Smart.  He has one underway in his current batch, can't wait to see it come together as I am a big fan of the two point.


Wow, those are stunning. I particularly like the one with the antique sunburst finish...Very classy.

----------


## D C Blood

I know Ken Ratcliff's Silverangel was mentioned on here once, a month or so ago, but I feel it deserves another mention and a new photo.  This is the "El Phantasma" model (The Ghost - in Spanish)

----------


## Carleton Page

[
QUOTE=cwtwang;873146]Congrats!  I have a Kimble A--#159.  Will's two-point design is stellar.[/QUOTE]

Yes , I know I have seen your Youtube several times it was one of the contributing factors of me finaly deciding  on Kimble.   #159 sounds amazing.  I was going to buy A # 174 at Carmel, but decided I wanted to go the Adi/Sugar route instead of Engleman/Red. It was a very hard decision, but after talking at length with will, I  decided the Adi was the way. It sounds amazing and I love the 2 point design. Oh yeah  another that blew me away is the playability. Wills neck is the best I have plaed so far.

----------


## Toycona

All, I just started a Manndolin Social Group if anyone is interested. I'll post pictures of my build both here and there as they come to me. 

On a different personal note, the first and probably greatest two pointer I've seen was made by Austin Clark. It's out of my price range, but man oh man, is it a beauty to behold!

----------


## adizz

Ctone I got to play your 2 point before it left Will's shop, I would say it's one of my favorite mandolins, period. It plays amazingly, sounds incredible, the tonal balance was wonderful. 
 I am very happy with my copperhead, but that 2 point made me a little jealous.

----------


## Carleton Page

> Ctone I got to play your 2 point before it left Will's shop, I would say it's one of my favorite mandolins, period. It plays amazingly, sounds incredible, the tonal balance was wonderful. 
>  I am very happy with my copperhead, but that 2 point made me a little jealous.


Thanks. It's cool to hear from someone else who thinks it is as incredible as I do!  I probabaly shouldn't assume you are a bluegrass fan ,but if you are and you are ever at a festival over this way you are welcome to play it and see how it is growing up.  I may just be  getting aquainted with and or getting attached to it but I think it is already sounding bettter and better.  
I think I am going to start another thread on it, because I don't want to hijack Ed's two point thread anymore.  Sorry Ed!
On another note check this out it looks sweet!  Seems Very well priced too.

http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...idProduct=9253

----------


## Mike Pilgrim

> I just committed to a two point flat back Manndolin from Jonathan Mann. I'll forward pictures as I get them. As it stands right now, it'll have a maple body, spruce top, cocobola neck.
> 
> More soooooon!!!


Congrats! I sure love mine.

Best Regards.

----------


## djidaho

Here is my 2 year old Clark. If a flood or avalanche was coming, I'd grab this and my dog.  I'm not savy with sound clips and it's taken 2 days to figure out how to post the picture so hope it works.

Dave

----------


## Ed Goist

Ctone, no worries, post away. I'd love to see pics of that Kimble...
Dave, that Clark is just stunning. So Nice!
I love seeing, hearing about, and hearing all of these great 2-pointers. Keep 'em coming!

----------


## Ed Goist

Just making sure everyone interested in this thread knew about this mandolin for now available at The Mandolin Store.

Pretty amazing deal (NFI)...I'll be interested to see how long she'll last

----------


## Jim Yates

In the early eighties, Washburn made the M-7S series modeled after the old Lyon & Healy two point oval hole mandolins.  They came in natural, sunburst and brown finish and were solid topped instruments.  I am playing mine in my avitar pic.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Just making sure everyone interested in this thread knew about this mandolin for now available at The Mandolin Store.
> Pretty amazing deal (NFI)...I'll be interested to see how long she'll last


As expected, she's already gone...I wonder how long she lasted? Anyone here the lucky buyer?

----------


## Toycona

Here are the first few pictures of my upcoming Manndolin, made by Jonathan Mann. It'll have a red spruce top, maple back and sides, and a cocobola neck.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66714
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66715
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66716
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66717

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here are the first few pictures of my upcoming Manndolin, made by Jonathan Mann. It'll have a red spruce top, maple back and sides, and a cocobola neck.
> ...snipped image links...


Really nice! Looking forward to seeing more pics as the build progresses. 
I particularly like the figure in the Cocobolo fretboard. Nice!
What colors/finish are you going with?

----------


## Toycona

This is from the Manndolin archives. Since it's made from the same materials, I asked him to go in this direction. However, in all things my mileage may vary (if you know what I mean.)

http://manndolins.com/mann_monte.jpg
http://manndolins.com/mannmonte_1.jpg
http://manndolins.com/mannmonte2.jpg
http://manndolins.com/mannmonte_3.jpg

----------


## Ed Goist

> This is from the Manndolin archives. Since it's made from the same materials, I asked him to go in this direction. However, in all things my mileage may vary (if you know what I mean.)


Very cool. Should be great!

----------


## AZTimZ

Wow, what a great thread... I love the 2 points...Just bought an Eastman MD805D

----------


## Ed Goist

Howard 'Sonny' Morris has just finished a blacktop oval-hole 2-Point mandolin. It's Morris # 193. 
Here are some pics. Oh, it looks like Sonny has just posted this to the classifieds. (NFI)

*It looks like someone is going to get one mean looking mandolin!*

----------


## Ed Goist

> Wow, what a great thread... I love the 2 points...Just bought an Eastman MD805D


Congratulations! Please post pics, we'd love to see her.

----------


## MandoNicity

> Here are the first few pictures of my upcoming Manndolin, made by Jonathan Mann. It'll have a red spruce top, maple back and sides, and a cocobola neck.
> 
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66714
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66715
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66716
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66717


I can't wait to see this one when it's finished.  Please keep us updated.  I love his E-Mandos.

JR

----------


## Toycona

Here are the latest pictures of my Manndolin build...

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66830
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/at...chmentid=66831

Now onto the finishing stage!

----------


## Ed Goist

She's coming along nicely!

----------


## Ed Goist

Just making sure everyone following this thread knew about these two used Eastman 2-Point mandolins that are now available at The Mandolin Store (NFI):
Used Eastman MD905D Mandolin 
Used Eastman MD904D Oval Hole Mandolin

----------


## Londy

Absolutely gorgeous Mandos!  Where did you find these? I hope to purchase one for myself someday soon.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Absolutely gorgeous Mandos!  Where did you find these? I hope to purchase one for myself someday soon.


Hi Londy; from the Cafe's RSS News Feed sub-forum. 

That sub-forum is always worth checking out because mandolins (new and used) that come available through some of the more renowned retailers (Elderly, TMS) get posted there.

----------


## Toycona

Here are the next two pictures of my Manndolin build!

----------


## Ed Goist

Nice! I really like the peghead veneer. It, and the fretboard should contrast the amber finish nicely!
Keep those pics coming.

----------


## Jesse Harmon

I saw a beautiful three pointer that is on the eye candy page by Johann Brentrup, anyone know whether he is in the US.

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Jesse: Johann Brentrup's shoppe is in Minneapolis, Minnesota.

There is lots more primo eye candy on his website's gallery page.

Man, *check out that wicked looking V6!*  :Cool:

----------


## Jim Garber

> I saw a beautiful three pointer that is on the eye candy page by Johann Brentrup, anyone know whether he is in the US.


Hans is in Minnesota  - search for contact info in the Builders database. Web site

----------


## Bill Snyder

Minnesota, but he is building very few mandolins these days (if any). He started focusing on guitars last year.

----------


## Ed Goist

There's a really nice Neil Dean 2 Point now listed in the Cafe Classifieds. (NFI)
I really like the design (especially the shape of the f-holes and the headstock).
I was not familiar with this builder. Lot's of impressive stuff on his website.

----------


## bernabe

A 2-pointer underway

----------


## Ed Goist

Really nice work James. Love the pics on your Facebook page also!

----------


## Juleen

I can't wait to see your new two point.  I have commissioned Benjamin Wilcox (BRW) to make me a two point, I should have some pix soon!

----------


## GRW3

> A 2-pointer underway


James,

I'm dying to know. Is the bluishness of the back just a funcion of lighting or do you actually intend a darker back?

----------


## Toycona

Ed,
Do you see what you've started??? Private individuals are contracting with private builders to make custom instruments that are aesthetically pleasing to the eye AND ear. What is to become of the mill?  Society unravels...

Long live the two pointer!

----------


## bernabe

> James,
> 
> I'm dying to know. Is the bluishness of the back just a funcion of lighting or do you actually intend a darker back?


 George, this has only been bound and rough sanded. Its natural wood, the lighting is causing the bluish hue.

----------


## Ed Goist

Just wanted to make sure everyone following this thread saw this very cool new 2 Point design by Max Girouard!

----------


## Ed Goist

Just wanted to make sure everyone following this thread knew about this used Blond Old Wave C Mandolin currently listed in the Cafe Classifieds. She has recent, large (.040" x .080") frets on ~10" radius fretboard, should have great playability. NFI

----------


## Ed Goist

For those interested, here is a brief update on my Highland Strings Orpheus build:

Jason is finishing up some other projects, and all of the wood for the Orpheus has been secured. The build should commence later this month, with my site visit tentatively scheduled for mid-to-late February.

Regarding the selection of the wood for the build, one of the reasons (among many) I decided to work with Jason on my 2-Point build was his Eco-Instruments Statement of Policy and Intent.

For example, the Cherry wood (back, sides & neck) for our build is from a Forest Stewardship Council site certified supplier, and the supplier for the Bocote wood (peghead veneer, fretboard, binding, tip points, bridge, tailpiece and armrest) has informed Jason that it comes from a low impact operation that selectively cuts and hauls the lumber out of the woods by mule.

Unfortunately, the Engelmann spruce is just Engelmann though. Jason had tracked down a guy who has nice Engelmann cut prior to the flooding from a hydroelectric dam in Canada, but there is a large minimum order, and Jason can't justify stocking up on mandolin-specific wood (especially if its not Red Spruce), as mandolins are just part of his luthiary (is that a word?) focus. (He also builds guitars, lyres and harps). We all do what we can do.

Anyways, I'm quite excited about the build, and I'll be sure to post pictures of the shoppe visit later next month.

More to come.

----------


## Toycona

Here are the latest pictures of my new (newly completed) Manndolin, by Jonathan Mann. I'll have it in my hands some time next week, weather permitting.

----------


## Ed Goist

Toycona:
Man, she's turned out beautiful! 
Love the finish on the soundboard, and the look of the back.
Really nice! Hoping to hear clips soon.
Congratulations!

----------


## Jill McAuley

What a beauty! Congratulations on that one - I'm hoping to add a Mann 8 string electric to my herd one of these days!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## John Hill

Toycona, love that yellow/amber coloring. I'm hoping, like Jill, to have a Manndolin one of these days but I want him to build a 5 string acoustic baritone mando.

----------


## Ed Goist

Wow, two more nice looking 2-Point mandolins have just been posted to the Cafe Classifieds (NFI):
Eastman MD805 2-Point Mandolin 
Carver 2-Point

----------


## Ed Goist

We're having a good week for fans of 2-Point mandolins on the Cafe Classifieds!
Rigel R-100 
NFI

----------


## Carleton Page

i really like the look of that Rigel.

----------


## swinginmandolins

The Rigel is a great deal! 

Toycona, your Mann looks great!! The clips I've heard of those sound great. Hope you can post some clips.

----------


## Toycona

My new Mann is en route as we speak, so I'll take a little time to get used to it, then post a few songs via the SAW group.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Ah, great stuff - really looking forward to hearing clips of the Mann! 

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Yes. From Minnesota. He's not building full-time anymore.

----------


## Toycona

The Manndolin has arrived. After a quick 10 minute tuning and warm-up, my first impressions are that the neck reminds me of a Weber and that it's plenty loud. There's a small amount of checking on the finish where fretboard meets body, but you have to be looking there to see it. No biggie. It's really beautiful to look at. 

Gotta go and play some more right...now....

----------


## Ed Goist

Congratulations! 
Be sure to post more pics, and a clip/video when you can.

----------


## Toycona

It looks and sounds good to me. After about two hours of fiddle tunes, it was ringing like a bell.  Clips next week.

----------


## swinginmandolins

> It looks and sounds good to me. After about two hours of fiddle tunes, it was ringing like a bell.  Clips next week.


That's all that really matters! I'm betting it will only get better with time. Enjoy!

----------


## Toycona

Here's "Green Willis" on my brand new Manndolin two pointer.

----------


## Jill McAuley

Sounds great! Congratulations and well done!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Ed Goist

Sounds excellent. Great responsiveness, and very clear tone.
Very good playing on your part as well.
Congratulations!

----------


## Ed Goist

For those following this thread, a  new Lock Two Point Mandolin has been listed in the Cafe Classifieds. (NFI)

The Locks seem to have a very clean, neat, and unique design. Here is an image of the Lock 2 Point from the Lock website:



_(Note: This is not a picture from the classified ad of the specific mandolin being sold.)_

----------


## allenhopkins

So can I get my ol' Harmony A-model modified to look like that?  Would that be a "two-point conversion?"  Or should I kick the extra point?  (Or, perhaps, just punt...)

----------


## GRW3

> So can I get my ol' Harmony A-model modified to look like that?  Would that be a "two-point conversion?"  Or should I kick the extra point?  (Or, perhaps, just punt...)


LOL!  Really, truly made me snork out loud, perfect weekend for that pun...    :Smile:

----------


## Ian Brown

Rigel 110 in the classifieds. NFI

Probably a "love it or hate it" instrument. Personally, I think it looks great. No idea how it sounds.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Rigel 110 in the classifieds. NFI
> 
> Probably a "love it or hate it" instrument. Personally, I think it looks great. No idea how it sounds.


I think it's really cool too...Looks Romulan, or maybe Vulcan..._"Live Long and Chop Strong!"_

----------


## Ed Goist

_Work in progress pictures_:
Highland Strings #047 - Orpheus 2-Point mandolin

----------


## Dave Cohen

Her's a 2-point that I just finished for a player in New York.  Clearly inspired by the Lyon & Healy A.  It has a redwood top, Claro walnut back/sides/neck, ebony trim.  Finished w/ Behlen's Rockhard Tabletop varnish (sprayed, thinned w/ lacquer thinner), a phenolic resin short oil varnish.


http://www.Cohenmando.com

----------


## Dan Margolis

Wow, Dave, that is beautiful.

----------


## Ed Goist

Really nice work, Dave. Beautiful. 
Congratulations!

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Thats a great looking machine there Dave, that wouldn't happen to be going to Lettermans sidekick, would it?

----------


## Dave Cohen

_Upstate_ New York.

http://www.Cohenmando.com

----------


## Bill Snyder

Great looking mandolin Dr. Cohen.

----------


## birdman98

Some amazing instruments on this thread, for sure!  

I have to put a plug in for the work that Chris Standridge is doing with his CARVER mandolins.  He is making some of the coolest 2-points that I have seen or heard.  I bought one of his mandos from him last fall and he was a great guy to do business with.  It is just over a year old and is opening up and changing at an astonishing rate.  That has to be one of the best things about hand-made acoustic instruments...the way that they EVOLVE.

I have played two Carvers now and they are outstanding...especially considering the very reasonable prices that Chris is asking.

I'll try to get a pic up soon...but he has some great shots of his work on the Carver website.

----------


## Ed Goist

For those following this thread, a very cool 2006 Herb Taylor 2-Point has been listed by Elderly. 
Check-out the figure in that Walnut on the back and sides!
NFI

----------


## Toycona

Ed,  It's a beauty...but a bolt on neck? Just curious...is that common?

----------


## Bill Snyder

Common on mandolins? No not common but not unheard of. On guitars they are starting to be commonplace.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Ed,  It's a beauty...but a bolt on neck? Just curious...is that common?


I thought that was strange too. I would expect most mandolins in this price range to have a dovetail joint. I would not even be surprised by a mortis and tenon joint...But a bolt-on?

----------


## mando.player

I've owned two bolt-ons, a Breedlove and my Rigel.  Both were/are great instruments.  It may be a less than traditional method, but I've only seen it employed by well regarded builders.  What I'm saying is that you don't see many/any poorly built mandolins out there with bolt-on necks.

With that being said, this particular attachment could benefit from a more aesthetically pleasing design.

----------


## Ed Goist

Charlie, do you know if the Breedlove Quartz series has bolt-on necks?
I owned a 2004 OO and it was a fine mandolin.

----------


## mando.player

I'm fairly certain ALL Breedloves and Rigels have bolt on necks.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks.

----------


## Toycona

And the beauty of the Manndolin, at least from the perspective of this conversation, is the neck thru design.

Loving mine, btw...

----------


## yellowbarber

> Her's a 2-point that I just finished for a player in New York.  Clearly inspired by the Lyon & Healy A.  It has a redwood top, Claro walnut back/sides/neck, ebony trim.  Finished w/ Behlen's Rockhard Tabletop varnish (sprayed, thinned w/ lacquer thinner), a phenolic resin short oil varnish.
> 
> 
> http://www.Cohenmando.com


Sweet, I'd like to see/hear that came out.
I've been meditating on getting together with Phil for version 2.0 with that same wood selection. 
This one was a bit of an experiment with a 360mm scale length and 32mm nut.
davidsoninstruments.com/

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Sweet, I'd like to see/hear that came out.
> I've been meditating on getting together with Phil for version 2.0 with that same wood selection. 
> This one was a bit of an experiment with a 360mm scale length and 32mm nut.
> davidsoninstruments.com/


Oh, that is a beauty!!

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## yellowbarber

> Oh, that is a beauty!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


(off topic, but...) 
Jill, Phil made a couple of great flat-tops with what was left of that maple. Last time I checked there was one that wasn't spoken for.

----------


## Jill McAuley

> (off topic, but...) 
> Jill, Phil made a couple of great flat-tops with what was left of that maple. Last time I checked there was one that wasn't spoken for.


Oh, I wish - unfortunately I'm rather "financially challenged" at the moment. 

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## Londy

Here is my favorite Mando, i need to own one of these someday.  This is a Pheonix Jazz mando.

----------


## dcoventry

Londy,

Oh God, it haunts me, the beauty of those mandos.  Talk about MAS run amuck.  Elderly has 2 beauties for sale, used, that look just AMAZING.  And 1 5/16" nut.  That's a lot of space to move around. Best Homer Simpson voice, "Uhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmm, mandolicious..."drool, drool. :Wink: 

I'm temporarily settling for a Rigel G5, which KINDA has two points! :Grin:

----------


## JeffD

> Here is my favorite Mando, i need to own one of these someday.  This is a Pheonix Jazz mando.


I played one very much like that, without the pick guard. It plays very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## JEStanek

Dconevtry, I wouldn't call a G5 settling!  Phoenix and Rigel are fantastic mandolins.

Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

> _Work in progress pictures_:
> Highland Strings #047 - Orpheus 2-Point mandolin


For those interested, I've added several more pictures to the album linked above.

Also, Jason's Highland Strings instruments are prominently featured in this article about the *Giving Tree Band* that recently appeared in _Acoustic Guitar_ magazine.

Here is the picture from the article showing Giving Tree Band mandolin player Eric Norman (far left) with his Highland Strings Orpheus 2-Point mandolin:

----------


## Ed Goist

A very sharp new Kratzer/Bulldog 2-Point, f-hole mandolin has be listed in the Classifieds. (NFI)

----------


## Ed Goist

Oh my! (NFI)

----------


## dcoventry

What Ed said about that 1990 Nugget. Damn.  Possibly double damn. That's seriously pretty.

----------


## Mike Black

All in Favor?     Aye!

----------


## Toycona

+1

----------


## Ed Goist

Jason Harshbarger strung-up my Highland Strings Orpheus 2-Point mandolin (_"The Raven"_) in the white this weekend.

----------


## Nonprophet

She's gonna be a beauty Ed! What kind of/color finish are you getting on her?


NP

----------


## dcoventry

Yo, those F-holes are the shiznit, hoss!

That's going to be a beauty, Ed. I remember back to your thread researching who was going to make you 2 pointer. Good choice.

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi NP & dcoventry; thanks very much for your comments.
NP, _"The Raven"_ will be an opaque blacktop with natural finish on the sides, back and neck. The finish will be oil varnish, with a very light tung oil 'speed' or violin finish on the back of the neck.
dcoventry, aren't Jason's 'segmented s-holes' the greatest?! I also love his custom made tailpiece, and how the same wood (Bocote) was used for the binding, the bridge, the rim of the tailpiece, and the fretboard. Jason is also going to make the armrest from this wood.

----------


## Toycona

I'd be tempted to go with a really natural finish. It's stunning as it is!

----------


## i-vibe

another vote for some type of natural finish. love that tailpiece and the bocate binding and base of the brdge are stunning. ed....you must be bouncing off the worlds waiting on this!

----------


## Ed Goist

Toycona; I did think of that when I saw how beautiful she is 'in the white'!
However, the oil varnish will 'amber-up' the back and sides, and the blacktop should compliment the hardware and the wood accents very well...I have faith! (Besides, I absolutely LOVE blacktop mandolins!)
i-vibe; I am filled with anticipation, but I'm also lucky in that I already own three mandolins I really like. I'm working hard to have patience win the day! 
I've even told Jason that we could let the varnish finish 'set' as long as needed to benefit the instrument in the long run. I plan on this being my main instrument until I pass it on to someone in my will...No reason to rush things.

----------


## i-vibe

ok too many maseratis, ferraris, and lolas.....so i thought i'd put up a buick.

mr. jim garber has informed me he believes this to be an old (30's...40's?) flat top Sterling 520 probably made by REGAL.

i'm halfway giving some thought to adding this to the stable...or considering the automobile simile above...would that be ...garage???

it's a little rough and needs some work but it might be a fun one to have around.

----------


## Ed Goist

I love it! The design, that little fretboard extension, the scratch plate, that cool tailpiece...Lot's to like there.
Looks to be in great shape, too!
Is it Mahogany? 
I'd love to hear it.

----------


## i-vibe

not sure on the woods....i've only spied it thru a shop window and some pics sent my way. i do know there's a little bit of sinking/rising in the top around the sound hole. i need to give it a hands on to determine how much of an issue that might be.

----------


## i-vibe

if i had to guess...i'd go w birch. maybe jim garber would care weigh in.

----------


## fswaf

Here's a look at my new favorite.  2pt by Paul Newson in Manton MI.  Great builder, this is his first 2pt(took me several years to talk him into it).  $1500 range.

----------


## Mark Walker

I'm really late to this party - but here's a beautiful two-point Silver Angel crafted by Ken Ratcliff.   This mandolin was commissioned in memory of my cousin's late wife - Cindy - who passed away far too young of a heart attack at age 48.    Ken named the mandolin Cynthia Jane, and my cousin and his son play it on stage on a regular basis.    It's a beauty and sounds great.  
(And yes - it IS a bit unusual as it's got one of Ken's earlier F-style headstocks.)

----------


## Ed Goist

fswaf & Mark; thank for posting those pics. *Beautiful mandolins!*

----------


## Chip Booth

Ed, here's one I think you might enjoy!

----------


## Ed Goist

Boy, you're right Chip, that's a stunner!
It's an A. Lawrence Smart, right?
Magnificent!

----------


## Chip Booth

Yep, it's a Smart.  The paint is still practically wet, and I am busy opening it up for whoever it's new owner will be.

----------


## Ed Goist

*<----- Green with envy!!*

----------


## atetone

I just went through the horror of re-sizing this for other purposes ( I am computer challenged), so I figured I might as well put it up here too.
It is one of Andy Poes' Driftwood models.

----------


## JEStanek

> Boy, you're right Chip, that's a stunner!
> It's an A. Lawrence Smart, right?
> Magnificent!


Lucky!

What a beauty. 
Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

A used 1998 Ratcliff Silver Eagle asymmetrical two-point mandolin has been listed by Elderly Instruments. 
More information about (and a link to) this mandolin's page at Elderly can be found in this thread of the Cafe's RSS News Feed section. (NFI)

----------


## Mike Thomas

This might call for a new thread, but how does a 2-point body affect tone?  What sort of a difference would be expected between a 2-point round hole and a A-style round-hole model made by the same maker?  

Thanks,
Mike Thomas
(future owner of a Campanella, model unknown at this time.)

----------


## mando.player

After following this thread from the start, I just realized I never posted a shot of my Clark 2-Point.

----------


## dcoventry

"After following this thread from the start, I just realized I never posted a shot of my Clark 2-Point. "

That's a cold shot of MAS right there. It's cruel man, cruel. Why'd ya' haf ta' taunt me like that? :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ed Goist

> This might call for a new thread, but how does a 2-point body affect tone?  What sort of a difference would be expected between a 2-point round hole and a A-style round-hole model made by the same maker?  
> Thanks,
> Mike Thomas
> (future owner of a Campanella, model unknown at this time.)


Hi Mike; 

Congratulations on the future Campanella. I'm sure it will be a wonderful instrument, be it an A-Style, a Due, or an F-Style. Be sure to post pics of the build!

I believe the conventional wisdom on this question is that the body style has almost no affect on tone (as long as the builder uses the same sound chamber size, arching, and soundboard thickness between the models). When I was discussing my custom mandolin build with luthiers, they seemed to universally acknowledge this point. You should ask Joe this question. I'd love to hear his take on it. 

The builders I spoke with pretty much all indicated that the build factors that affect tone are (listed in order of degree): sound hole choice, tonewoods, bracing, and finish type (with finish type affecting tone very little).

Finally, many owners of the beautiful Weber Bighorn 2-Point mandolins swear that they have the biggest tone of any Weber style, but it is said that this is because the Bighorns have the largest sound chamber of any Weber mandolin, and not because of the body shape.

This is all very interesting stuff. I'm hoping some builders will chime in.

----------


## Ed Goist

> After following this thread from the start, I just realized I never posted a shot of my Clark 2-Point.


*Exquisite Charlie, just exquisite!*
Beautiful stain. Is the finish varnish? 
I also love the translucence of the finish (how one can still see the fine grain lines of the Spruce). Is that Engelmann? 
Oh, and is the finger rest removable?
Sweet 2-Point! Congratulations.
(Nice photo too, BTW)

----------


## dcoventry

About body volume:

The Northfield Big Mon's are slightly larger volume and folks seem to think they sound real spiffy(technical term). Certainly Northfield must have had reasons to offer options in f-hole size and body dimensions, hmmm?

----------


## mando.player

Engelmann top and bigleaf maple back and a lacquer finish.  The finish is very thin and I think it makes the already sweet tone that much better. The finger rest could be removed, but it's not something you'd want to do repeatedly.  I like the design of the rest. I never notice it's there unless I'm looking for it.

Austin is a pleasure to deal with on levels.

----------


## Toycona

The Clark two pointer is the reason I fell for two pointers in the first place. Nice showing mando.player!

----------


## mando.player

Someday I'll order an instrument from Austin.  I'd love an octave at some point. I picked this one up off the classifieds, Ted E. tipped me off on it.  Austin treated me just like I was the original owner.  I had sent it back to him for a wee bit of finish work and a pickup install.  Great (and reasonable) service through the entire process.

----------


## Ed Goist

Custom Weber Bighorn Oval Hole Mandolin
*My Oh My!*
(NFI)

----------


## Lou Giordano

> Custom Weber Bighorn Oval Hole Mandolin
> *My Oh My!*
> (NFI)


Oh my, that is too nice. Can't imagine that one making it through the night on the classifieds.

----------


## Ed Goist

I completely agree Lou. 
The stain on that Bighorn (I think Weber calls it _'Antique Walnut'_ [maybe Brett can confirm that]) is one of the most striking and tasteful I have seen.
*Beautiful!*

----------


## dcoventry

Oh. My. God. :Disbelief:

----------


## nola_mando

Here are photos of my Clark Octave and my Clark 2-Point.  They sound great, all the way up the neck.  Austin is a joy to work with, and built two wonderful mandolins.  I couldn't have asked for anything more.  He nailed them both!

----------


## Ed Goist

dcoventry; That D'Angelico is _'too cool for school'_. I just love the figure on the back!
nola mando; Your Clarks are magnificent! *Congratulations*. The stain & finish on both are just breathtaking. Beautiful!

----------


## Ed Goist

Since we discussed the optional 'third' point on the 2-Point frame earlier in the thread, it seems appropriate to mention this beauty that just hit the classifieds. Sweet! NFI

----------


## dcoventry

Ed,

Yeah....I saw that one, too. AND I do need an oval hole instrument........HONEY! Where's my wallet?!!?

----------


## P.D. Kirby

[QUOTE=nola_mando;928748]Here are photos of my Clark Octave and my Clark 2-Point.  They sound great, all the way up the neck.  Austin is a joy to work with, and built two wonderful mandolins.  I couldn't have asked for anything more.  He nailed them both!

That funny, I spoke to Austin about a two point that I would love to have in my music room and he told me that he is booked until June of 2012. The man makes one of the most beautiful 2 pointers money can buy and his pricing is quite reasonable. But I am cursed with an impatient soul and would go nuts waiting a year for a Mandolin. here's the one I fell in lust with  :Crying: :

Dave, when you go to buy that Mandolin don't forget to figure in the Divorce Attorney's retainer. That D'Angelico is leading you down the road to ruin  :Grin:

----------


## dcoventry

Phil,

DAAAYYYY-uuummm. You've MAS'd be AGAIN. Now I can move obn from that Weber Fern, though. So "Thanks" is in order, I suppose.

Geez that pic is purty.

----------


## P.D. Kirby

Today I found a builder who is very well known here and he said he will build me a 2 pointer very much like that one with a full fern on the headstock and have it done in 6 months so Dave if you could please forward that Attorneys number to me I can get this thing ordered before the Wife figures out what I'm up to... :Grin:

----------


## dcoventry

I'll trade you the builder's name for the best marriage counselor/hypnotherapist/double talker/I'm-on-your-side person I know.

And one more time.....Dang, that 2-pointer is one SPICY MEATBALL!

----------


## mando.player

Monteleone Baby Grand:
http://elderly.com/vintage/items/90U-5867.htm

----------


## Ed Goist

Brian Lock 2-Point in Cafe Classifieds (NFI)

----------


## wundo

Anyone have any experience with Acoustic World mandolins made by Takeshi Iwamoto?
Elderly carries them. Their T-model is very interesting.

----------


## Ed Goist

Silverangel Fantasma 2-Point in Cafe Classifieds (or is it technically a 4-Point?  :Smile:  )
(NFI)

----------


## Toycona

Wow!

----------


## dcoventry

Yeah, uh, Ed? That is not helping my situation at all! :Crying:

----------


## Ed Goist

Looks like the Silverangel won't last long. It's already on hold - Congratulations to Tomm!
I just noticed a very cool design feature on this mandolin - The curve of the fretboard extension matches the curve of the top of the peghead...Nice!

----------


## Nonprophet

That silverangel IS gorgeous! I'm not a big fan of blacktops or else that baby would be on it's way to my house!!


NP

----------


## Ed Goist

NP, that Silverangel is stunning. I LOVE blacktops...If my Orpheus wasn't just about finished (I pick her up on Saturday), I would be very tempted by the Fantasma...After all, it could be the first cousin of my Orpheus!

----------


## chriss

> Used Weber Bighorns (f-hole or oval hole) can be got for around $2500.
> Cheers,
> Jill


+1 for Weber Bighorn F hole - beautiful sound, full voice, excellent projection, beautifully built.  I also played an O-hole and had a devil of a time deciding between them.
And yup more than $2k.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Used Weber Bighorns (f-hole or oval hole) can be got for around $2500.
> Cheers,
> Jill





> +1 for Weber Bighorn F hole - beautiful sound, full voice, excellent projection, beautifully built.  I also played an O-hole and had a devil of a time deciding between them.
> And yup more than $2k.


This is for the many Weber and Bighorn fans following this thread...
I wanted to make sure you folks saw these pics which were posted to the Weber Facebook page: Bruce Weber working on a build of a Custom Bighorn Mandocello on 17 May 2011. Enjoy!

----------


## nola_mando

[QUOTE=BLUERIDGEBORN;930582][QUOTE=nola_mando;928748]Here are photos of my Clark Octave and my Clark 2-Point.  They sound great, all the way up the neck.  Austin is a joy to work with, and built two wonderful mandolins.  I couldn't have asked for anything more.  He nailed them both!

That funny, I spoke to Austin about a two point that I would love to have in my music room and he told me that he is booked until June of 2012. The man makes one of the most beautiful 2 pointers money can buy and his pricing is quite reasonable. But I am cursed with an impatient soul and would go nuts waiting a year for a Mandolin. here's the one I fell in lust with  :Crying: :

Austin has a waiting list.  I waited a year and a half for my two point, and about the same for the Octave.  Patience is tough, but, it is worth the wait.

----------


## Charlie Ayers

Another Holst.

Charlie

----------


## Charlie Ayers



----------


## Ed Goist

I'd like to thank everyone who has contributed to this thread over the past several months. Much that has been posted here has positively informed my 2-Point mandolin project. *Thanks so much!* 

I took delivery of my Highland Strings Orpheus on Saturday, and I could not be happier with it. In terms of build quality, appearance, responsiveness, tone and most especially playability, this mandolin has surpassed all of my expectations. Just a few days in, here are a few noteworthy observations:

* The arch and re-curve on one of Jason's soundboards is a thing of precision, beauty and sonic power.
* Hence, the responsiveness of this mandolin is a whole different experience from what I've encountered in my limited exposure to mandolins. The instrument responds to the lightest touch, and I can often feel soundboard vibrations just from speaking while holding the instrument...It's really quite remarkable.
* The light weight of this mandolin is noteworthy (and was somewhat shocking at first).
* A general realization while holding, playing, listening to, or carefully examining the build quality of this instrument is ..._"Oh, now I get it, THIS is what a mandolin is supposed to be."_
* Jason's build recommendations to achieve the tone we were after (warm, dark, and bluesy but clean and precise) were right on target! The tonewoods he used include: Engelmann Spruce soundboard; Natural Cherry neck, back & sides; and Red Spruce tone bars.

Finally, here are a few pics of the completed mandolin.

 

 

 

Thanks again.

----------


## Jim Garber

> * Jason's build recommendations to achieve the tone we were after (warm, dark, and bluesy but clean and precise) were right on target! The tonewoods he used include: Engelmann Spruce soundboard; Natural Cherry neck, back & sides; and Red Spruce tone bars.


Sorry if I missed this part in your intro to this build: what is the fretboard wood?

----------


## Ed Goist

> Sorry if I missed this part in your intro to this build: what is the fretboard wood?


Hi Jim, the fretboard is Bocote with swirled grain; while the binding, point tips, bridge and tailpiece frame are Bocote with straight grain. The saddle, tailpiece face, armrest and Raven's head inlay on the peghead are Ebony. Oh, and the peghead veneer is Imbuya Burl.

 

Of course, none of these pictures really do the mandolin justice. I'll try to get some outdoors under natural light over the coming weeks. (We see the sun about once a week here  :Smile:  )

----------


## Ed Goist

A new (?) Shebel 2-Point is currently being offered in the Cafe Classifieds...Beautiful! NFI

----------


## dcoventry

I recently acquired a Phoenix Jazz. Stunning sound, physical beauty is in the eye of the beholder:

----------


## P.D. Kirby

With all that Jazz mojo going on in your house maybe you need a Rono? I see the pawn shop in Boulder has several of his creations. Those are some fine looking Mandolins though even if they don't have a Fern on the Headstock   :Laughing:  :Whistling: 

Of course I mean your Phoenix and G5, maybe you could get a Fern Inlay on the G5?

----------


## dcoventry

Ah Blue, you are funny.....but looks aren't everything!!! :Laughing: 

To really confuse the issue, I'll get a FERN on the Phoenix, there's room on the headstock. The G5? It's a bit crowded. :Cool:

----------


## Ed Goist

DCoventry; I think she's a beauty!
How does she sound plugged in?
I've never heard one of these...We'd love to hear clips.  :Smile: 
Enjoy!

----------


## JeffD

> My favorite 2 point is the Campanella Dué. Violin style overhanging plates, violin finish, bare neck like a violin. .


OK. I am hooked. What a beautiful instrument. And the violin type overhang and purfling just makes so much sense. And it sounds awesome.

I have fallen.

----------


## DerTiefster

If you want to hear one of Campanella's mandolins, you could do much worse than look and listen here:
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ng-take-a-peek!
http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...-have-a-listen
I sure enjoyed these threads and links therein, and I wouldn't cry a bit if someone gave me a Due'.  (Well, maybe if I later learned that the other option was to receive two of them...)

----------


## Jim Yates

1982 Washburn M-7S-BR

----------


## Ed Goist

*Oh my!* A Randy Wood 2-Point A5 has just hit the Cafe Classifieds.
No financial interest on my part...just raw lust.

----------


## Ed Goist

Jason Harshbarger has just posted his demo Highland Strings Orpheus 2-Point Mandolin to the Cafe classifieds.

I spent a couple of wonderful weeks with this mandolin last fall, and it completely seduced me! Great fit & finish, tone, and playability. Here is a review of this mandolin I wrote after my time with her. I am now the very happy owner of a new Highland Strings Orpheus 2-Point mandolin.

I have no financial interest here, but I think one would be very hard-pressed to find a better mandolin for under $2K.

----------


## Amandalyn

[QUOTE=Ed Goist;955684]Jason Harshbarger has just posted his demo Highland Strings Orpheus 2-Point Mandolin to the Cafe classifieds.


That's a nice looking one! Somebody outta jump on that.

----------


## otterly2k

Ed - your new Orpheus is beautiful!!

As long as folks are showing off their 2-points, I might as well post a couple of shots of my 2 point OM by Brian Dean.  I also have a Phoenix Neoclassical, but don't have any pix of it.  It looks like other Phoenixes (Phoenices?) tho.

----------


## Ed Goist

Thanks, Karen! Oh, and that is a magnificent looking instrument you have.
*Absolutely stunning!* 
Congratulations.

----------


## Dennie King

Where......and can you tell me if the regular oval sound hole (not D) reduces the sound in the big horn. They really interest me. Thanks Denise

----------


## Ed Goist

Magnificent Blacktop BRW 2-Point Mandolin recently posted (_and already on hold!_) in the Cafe Classifieds.
NFI

----------


## Ed Goist

There are lots of interesting 2-Point mandolins in the Cafe Classifieds right now. 
Nice range of price, time period and style represented:
* Neil Dean 2-Point 
* 2-Point Cohen
* Brian Lock 2-Point
* Driftwood 2-Point
* '70s Aria 2-Point
* Washburn 2-Point
* Carver 2-Point
* 1940s Stradolin "Orpheum" 2-Point
* 2-Point Washburn Model 1915 (1921-1922)
* 2008 Austin Clark 2-Point
Sorry if I missed any.
No financial interest.

----------


## JFDilmando

I'll shamelessly say there is a GREAT Altman two point for sale at the moment in the classifieds....

----------


## Wolfmanbob

Many beautiful examples here. I'm engaged in the decision making process at this point but definately have my heart set on a two point. Thinking about the Campanella but havn't completely decided.

----------


## Paul Edwards

..mmmust fight it.. mas.. getting stronger.. ..losing.. all logic. Oh wait.. I'm broke. nevermind.  :Smile:

----------


## Lee

As a fan of my Old Wave C#, I think we should have separate threads for symetrical 2-pointers and the asymetrical 2-pointers.

----------


## Willie Poole

What sets a two point mando apart from a normal A model...The points don`t do a thing for the sound do they, just like the scroll on an F model...I guess it is just for looks and some people just like to play something that they like the looks of, you can`t even hang a strap on a two point like you can a scroll....

    Willie

----------


## Lee

My Old Wave C# two pointer was purchased used, not sure who did it, but it has a strap button screwed into the inside curve of the bass side point.  I like it that way because the point is somewhat long so the mandolin feels well balanced while you're standing with the strap on it.

----------


## Lee

Willie, Check the photos and you can see how a strap button can be screwed into the bass side point. This actually locates the strap end in a good place for balance and there's no interferance with your left hand.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thought it was about time to revive the two-point string!  Love making 'em, love playing 'em!

 

Steve

----------


## dcoventry

Even the kid can point out the benefits

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Gary Nava

----------


## Capt. E

> Used Weber Bighorns (f-hole or oval hole) can be got for around $2500.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jill


If you can find one...very rarely offered...$2500 would be a bargin price IMHO

----------


## mandroid

Just last year ..
A guy raves about a 2 point Giacomel ( to chum the waters?) then posted a classified ad to sell it ..

----------


## jumpinjon57

I've got one too.  I wonder how many were made?  Some say 3




> Bob Altman has made several 2 pts... I have one.  and NOT for sale.... great instrument

----------


## seg

If I didn't need my car to get to work I'd sell it and buy that Poe 2 point in the classifieds. It's gotta be one of the best looking mandos I've seen.

----------


## JeffD

I am so glad this tread has resurfaced. I love two-pointers. Since the thread started I have acquired a couple. I love them dearly, for different reasons, but it is no coincidence they are two pointers.

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/al...hmentid=114937 and

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/al...chmentid=79165

----------

Jim Nollman

----------


## Jim Garber

Both excellent mandolins, Jeff. You have exquisite taste. I would love to try that Stiver someday.

----------


## JeffD

The honeymoon ain't over with that Stiver. Very loud and chunky. I just got a tone-gard for it. Now its even louder. I have strung it with D'Addario J75s.


By comparison the L&H is a very beautiful sound. Like a female opera singer. This one is strung with Thomastik Mittels.

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## Jim Garber

I did the same think with my L&H and tried out other strings and finally settled on the T-I mittels and that is what will stay there. I played that in a few of my classical situations. Very different from my other classical choice (Embergher) but definitely a winner.

----------


## Mandobar

I have a nice one-piece backed Stiver two-point.  Lou makes an excellent mandolin.  The string spacing seems wider on these, which makes cross picking a bit easier.  It definitely holds its own in a jam.

----------


## tkdboyd

The classifieds, Elderly, eBay has been killing me lately regarding L&H 2 pointers.  
Had HVAC issues at home, a tree that needs to be cut down (delicate and expensive where it is located!) and what seems like a multitude of other issues come up this summer that has made me ignore my MAS, but it hasn't been easy.

And yes, that Poe certainly caught my eye...

----------


## Capt. E

It is possible to find a Weber "Bighorn" for 2K, but they are pretty scarce. People hang onto them, me included. They are priced well out of your range new.

One of the best two pointers I have ever played was an Altman. I was told it was the only one he has ever made. I ended up buying my Bighorn for a bit less money.

----------


## Grommet

Love those Nugget, Mowry, Holst, Voight, Gerard, and Sorenson two-ponters!

Scott

----------


## Atlanta Mando Mike

Cant believe no one has posted a pic of one of these Passernig 2 pointers (I guess it could be a 4 pointer depending on perspective).  Never played one but think they are so sharp looking!!! There is one @ Smokey Mountain Guitars right now too!! NFI

http://www.smokymountainguitars.com/...olins/464.html

----------


## Mark Wilson

> Cant believe no one has posted a pic of one of these Passernig 2 pointers (I guess it could be a 4 pointer depending on perspective).  Never played one but think they are so sharp looking!!! There is one @ Smokey Mountain Guitars right now too!! NFI


wow.  thats a looker. love that design and color

----------


## Jim Garber

To each his own... I like Passernig's design sense but that one doesn't appeal to me -- reminds me of bizarro Superman a bit. That notch on the bass side is extraneous in my design sense. I liked his early A models that were sort of shaped like some Harmony mandolins from the 1930s.  

I do like the looks of the *2-point Randy Wood* in the classifieds.

----------


## Iron

This thread and Weber Big Horn has cost me a pretty chunk of money but I hafta agree the Weber BigHorns are all they claim, very happy with mine and I can see why used ones are hard to find.

----------

Al Trujillo

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

I will keep this thread going with  a gem I played today. I made one of my not-regular-enough treks to visit Dennis and Brian at the Mandolin Store. They have a really nice, wide variety of stuff in stock right now and I had plenty of stuff to play; new Weber, Gibson, Phoenix, Collings, and a few others. I must say the gems that stood out this time around were a couple of Pava A's. Impeccable build and a super tight, dry tone that all BG'rs want in their mandos. 

Hey Gerry! Where's the 2-pointer content? Right here: Of all the instruments I played, one stood out; The Lafferty 2-pointer they just got in a couple weeks ago. Wow! What a player. Nothing flashy in the looks department. Pretty much straight ahead build, but the fit and finish are better than many of the instruments I played with prices almost 2x what this guy cost. 

I think it's well known that Paul Schneider is building these instruments. I've played a few A's and a handful of the F's and he does consistently good work, but this 2-pointer is the best of his work I have played. I believe the price is close to to the OP's set range, as well.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Ed Goist

----------


## Capt. E

Just got to try out the new Passernig #71 Two-Point at Fiddlers and wow! Beautiful clear tone that would be great for jazz, classical and perhaps anything else. The styling would fit as well. Unusual modern two-point design. I can hear Bach in my head just looking at it. Too bad I don't have the $5K.  It would be rather interesting to hear Ben at Fiddlers play some bluegrass on it. There is a video of him playing the regular A which sounds pretty nice.
http://www.fiddlersgreenmusicshop.co....arpPdhP3.dpbs

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I believe that's the one I played about six weeks ago. It's a truly amazing instrument.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> I can hear Bach in my head just looking at it. It would be rather interesting to hear Ben at Fiddlers play some bluegrass on it.


hehehehe... I could hear Gene Simmons in my head just by looking at it. Bust my eardrums... hehehe....

But in truth, I also would like to hear someone play bluegrass on "the axe".

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Actually, especially in person, it doesn't look crazy at all. It's a different take, for sure, but so many of the details are familiar and respectful of tradition that it looks like it could easily have existed at the same time as the original F-5's, Lyon and Healy Style A's, etc.

----------


## billhay4

I heard it when Marty did. It is a great mandolin.
Bill

----------


## Mark Wilson

Was looking for Southern Flavor versions on YT today.  Love the tone of this 2 pt'r!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## terzinator

bumping this up, because, well, Sprite.

Keep posting your two-points, y'all. (Gotta keep this higher than the "A vs F" thread!)

----------

Ed Goist, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Capt. E

I still remember the Altman two-point that was at Fiddlers Green several years ago. I think it is still the only one he ever made. It was between that and a new Weber Bighorn...the Bighorn won. I keep thinking it was a mistake.

----------


## Don Grieser

Max and Lauri Girouard have this one strung up in the white. Sadly, it's not for me. 



And a Garcia model in redwood just getting started.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## darylcrisp

here's a Weber BitterRoot 2 point, i think it looks nice, would like to play it

http://themandolinstore.com/product/...olin-wide-nut/

----------


## mandroid

Giacomel ..  too (just aint gonna be $2K
http://www.corradogiacomel.it/show.p...ndolino-J3.jpg
 ok its got 3 points..

----------


## Willie Poole

I don`t see all the hype about a two pointer compared to a regular A model, is it just the looks much like an F model? Of course I have never owned one so what am I missing as far as sound and/or tone goes?...That might have been answered in earlier posts but I didn`t read all of them, sorry if missed it....

    Willie

----------


## Doug Edwards

Never should have sold this one, it's my #6 build.  Red spruce, Birdseye maple sides and neck with a BE one piece back. I made the sides from a 100+ year old panel off a church pipe organ. 





Schaller tuners w/MOP buttons

----------


## Doug Edwards

My #4 build and current player. It's red spruce with maple back, sides, and neck. 







You can hear both instruments here

----------


## JeffD

I doubt if two pointers sound different as a class. But they are my favorite design.

When I get to sitting properly that treble side point comes in handy, keeping things steady on my left leg.

----------


## Michael Bridges

I think there's a bit extra "cool" factor to a sweet 2-point. A bit more unique than either A or F. I love 'em!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Don't need no scroll to make the big show!

  

Steve

----------


## terzinator

So, Steve, I was talking to this guy and he wanted to know when the next batch of Sprites was going to be coming out.

He sounded extremely antsy to get his hands on one.

He made me a little nervous, frankly.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------

